# Only happy at work



## Devon91

Not sure why but I dread the weekend and going home during the weekdays. It seems that the only time I am happy is while at work.

I wonder if anyone else feels this way or might know why I feel this way?


----------



## ChuckBrown

The only part of my life I really enjoy is work. I have no idea what to do with myself outside of work. My professional life is pretty good, my personal life is non-existent.


----------



## Everton

Thread seems backwards to me. Dont you have to ermm.. yano interact with human beings at work?


----------



## Malek

No, I welcome the challenge of getting better socially at work with my coworkers, yet aside from that I don't really look forward to it. I mean, I'm a stock clerk, my back often hurts and I have a shorter fuse than I used to I noticed lately. I see lazy people just breezing through work and getting the same pay as me and I work my tail off for what? Petty recognition of some of my managers? I have no real friends at work, only positive acquaintances and it's been a whole year.


----------



## loophole

Work bites when you're the target cause your different... No one knows I'm BP but no snapping has proved very hard and impossible twice.. I'm now on fmla and can excuse myself if someone gets me irate but honestly I'm a guy and at that point I'd rather snap. Losing my job is most the reason I don't. Short story I don't like work. If people didn't exist I'd love my job


----------



## Devon91

Everton said:


> Thread seems backwards to me. Dont you have to ermm.. yano interact with human beings at work?


Yes, but I have worked there for 2 years now. So I am use to my co-workers for the most part. Truth is that as long as I get to know someone and get a feel for them I can be very social with them as long it is just them and not some other friend of theirs that I dont know.

As far as customers I have no idea how I get past that. Maybe I should start to treat my customers as if they were customers and maybe that would make sound less emo / sad.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I feel the opposite. I get sad and depress. I have to try hard not to show it so my coworkers won't notice.


----------



## enjo

Devon91 said:


> Not sure why but I dread the weekend and going home during the weekdays. It seems that the only time I am happy is while at work.
> 
> I wonder if anyone else feels this way or might know why I feel this way?


Omg. I feel you.

I'm more happy at work than at home.

at home I feel like I'm useless, and the fact that I don't have no one,
friends or siblings to have fun with makes it sad for me to be at home. alone.

atleast at work.. I know I'm productive and I am important.


----------



## mybelovedaldra

I feel better at home but i'm shocked that was some one with SA feels better at work than at home .


----------



## asphodel

Maybe it has to do with structure or productivity?

Unemployment was one of the most miserable periods of my life, but I also feel useless and aimless if I don't get up early and schedule my day. Doing nothing all day, sleeping in past 10:00, or getting too distracted just makes me depressed and disorganized until I can reset the next morning.


----------



## Devon91

asphodel said:


> Maybe it has to do with structure or productivity?
> 
> Unemployment was one of the most miserable periods of my life, but I also feel useless and aimless if I don't get up early and schedule my day. Doing nothing all day, sleeping in past 10:00, or getting too distracted just makes me depressed and disorganized until I can reset the next morning.


I think you may be on the money. I like feeling productive and I my boss is happy with my work, so in return I guess I am happy.

Glad to hear there are a few others like me.


----------



## Eigth Notch

All that, and a bag of potato chips.

At work, I'm _The Dude. _I'm good at what I do, and I enjoy my career immensely. At home, I feel like nothing. I feel scared to leave the house sometimes.

There was a conversation I was having once a few years ago where my friend said "Your job shouldn't define you". I immediately felt something was wrong with that fact that her statement bothered me allot; Work is very important to me, so important that I don't know what I'd do without my job.

It's a flaw in my nature that I'm content to have, although it may prove destructive. I'm one of the lucky ones who is living their childhood dream. I feel without that, I merely _exist. _


----------



## ShakeyHands

^ What is it that you do exactly?


----------

